# Neustadt /Weinstraße



## GroßerNagus (7. August 2003)

Wer fährt in Neustadt mit?

Infos unter: http://www.bike-marathon-neustadt.de/index.htm

Ich bin Teile der Stecke letzte Woche abgefahren. Deshalb bin ich jetzt noch unschlüssig.
Ist mir eigentlich zu steinig und wurzelig. Aber dann halt nah.

Was sagt Ihr?

Stefan


----------



## Otzi (8. August 2003)

Hallo Großer,

erzähl mal genaueres über die Strecke;

wenn du Wildbad gefahren bist, wie ist sie im Vergleich?

Also ich werde auf jeden Fall fahren und zwar die Mittelstrecke, da ich eine Woche später in Ruhpolding die Langstrecke fahre.

Gruß Otzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GroßerNagus (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Otzi _
> *
> erzähl mal genaueres über die Strecke;
> wenn du Wildbad gefahren bist, wie ist sie im Vergleich?
> *



Nicht ungefährlich (geht am Weg teilweise steil nach unten), steil auch die Anstiege. Wenig breite Wege und damit Überholmöglichkeiten. Viele steinige, wurzelige verblockte Wege.
Meiner Meinung nach keine Strecke für einen Marathon!

Dies gilt für den Teil, den ich abgefahrn bin. 
Ich fahre trotzdem - weils so nah ist. Da ich total außer Form bin und es eh viel zu heiß ist, werde ich wohl nur die Kurzstrecke fahrn.
In Wildbad war ich nicht.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## GroßerNagus (14. August 2003)

Ich bin die Strecke am Dienstag noch mal abgefahrn.

ich prophezeie ein derbes Chaos. Ich hoffe es nehmen nur die bisher angemeldeten 3000 Leute teil, sonst wirds bestimmt übel.

3 Strecken, die sich immer wieder in kurzer Zeit treffen, eSingle Trails, wo man weder links noch rechts ausweichen kann...

Ich bin mal gespannt.


----------



## sigi0007 (14. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von GroßerNagus _
> *Ich bin die Strecke am Dienstag noch mal abgefahrn.
> 
> ich prophezeie ein derbes Chaos. Ich hoffe es nehmen nur die bisher angemeldeten 3000 Leute teil, sonst wirds bestimmt übel.
> ...



Hi Stefan!

Sag mal, wie kommst du denn auf 3000 Leute? Ich war grad nochmal auf der Homepage und hab mir die Teilnehmerliste angeschaut, übern Daumen komm ich auf 450 Leute!

Ich werd übrigens auch mitfahren! Hoffentlich ist die Strecke auch so ist wie du sie beschrieben hast  

Gruß, Mark


----------



## GroßerNagus (15. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sigi0007 _
> *
> Sag mal, wie kommst du denn auf 3000 Leute? Ich war grad nochmal auf der Homepage und hab mir die Teilnehmerliste angeschaut, übern Daumen komm ich auf 450 Leute!
> *



Ja, Sorry, beim letzten mal als ich nachgeschaut habe waren es ca. 300, nicht 3000

Z.Zt. sinds genau 462 

Stefan


----------



## darkdesigner (16. August 2003)

Also ich komme gerade zurück aus Neustadt und fang mal an zu berichten.
Parkplatz und Startnummernausgabe gleich gefunden, war gut ausgeschildert.
Toiletten waren ziemlich voll, also zum Karstadt  
Bei der Startaufstellung zur mittleren Runde meinten wieder einige Ars**Oer sich mal flux von der Seite reindrängeln zu können. Leider haben sie es auch geschafft, besser organisieren!
Die Strecke war in Ordnung, jede Menge Singletrails bergauf bergab. Ich fands nicht zu schwierig, es war aber für Anfänger eher ungeeignet. Jedenfalls war ich von den Schiebern tierisch genervt... 
Streckenposten waren auch reichlich vorhanden, nur teilweise etwas lustlos, bzw. man erfuhr erst auf Nachfragen das es sich um einen Posten handelte  
Die Verpflegung war ganz OK, die Brötchen hätte es vielleicht nicht erst im Ziel geben können. Ach, und wo waren eigentlich die versprochenen Powerbars??? Wahrscheinlich war ich zu langsam und alle weggefuttert...
Die Duschen lagen eindeutig zu weit außerhalb und dann gab es keinen bewachten Bikeparkplatz, zum Glück bin ich mit dem Auto hin.
Die Nudeln waren schwach, zudem gab es ab 14:30 nur noch eine Soße. Und tell me why the hell you f***in Ausgabeheini must be so unfriendly???
OK, genug gelobt, genug gemeckert, Hut ab vor allen Starrgabelbikern, euch kann man jetzt als Wackeldackel bestellen 
 
Grüße vom darkdesigner, dessen Platzierung am heutigen Tage absolut zweitrangig ist


----------



## Christina (18. August 2003)

Hm, um meinem Vorredner aus einer anderen Perspektive etwas hinzuzufügen: Ich fand die (Lang-)Strecke ziemlich schwer. Das mag jetzt an meiner Frauenperspektive liegen   (=weniger Saft in den Oberschenkeln) und daran, dass mir nach 60 km der Schaltzug hinten abgerissen ist und ich dann einiges sowieso schieben musste, aber mal ehrlich: Das war ja wohl Training für die nächste Saharaexpedition! Und in der Sahara liegen garantiert weniger Steine und Wurzeln im Weg rum.   Ein Königreich für ein Fully!
Außerdem fand ich die Streckenführung mit den starken Überlagerungen von Lang- und Mittelstrecke etwas unglücklich. Die Singletrails bergauf haben überholen fast unmöglich gemacht, deshalb muss ich mich jetzt bei dem ein oder anderen Mittelstreckenfahrer entschuldigen, der mal hinter mir gehängt hat. Sorry Jungs! Und eine Bitte fürs nächste Jahr: Holt bitte die Enduro-Fahrer von der Strecke, oder sucht euch eine, wo die Platz zum Überholen haben. Super nervig und schlecht für die Atmung!
Verpflegung ging so, die Schneekoppe-Riegel waren viel zu süß, das Ultrabar-Zeug hat nur nach Wasser geschmeckt. War da Pulver drin?? Das andere Iso ging, aber mit Kohlensäure. Wer macht denn sowas?
Ach ja, welche Klos, welche Duschen und welche Parkplätze?? Wir sind fast zu spät zum Start gekommen, weil die Schlange vor dem einzigen Damenklop 5 Mädels lang war, und den Dreck haben wir uns nachher im Brunnen provisorisch runtergewaschen. Da starte ich doch lieber etwas außerhalb der City und hab dafür die Logistik vor Ort! 
Na ja, genug gemeckert, das Ziel war Nicht-als-letzter-Ankommen und das hab ich geschafft. Im Nachhinein bildet man sich eh immer ein, es sei ja gar nicht sooo anstrengend gewesen....
Ein Lob übrigens noch insbesondere an die nette Frau von der Zielverpflegung, die mir trotz später Ankunft noch was zu essen und zu trinken organisiert hat. Danke!


----------



## DanielF (18. August 2003)

Hallo erst mal ;-)

OK - Ich bin der Sack, der Euch diese Strecke eingebrockt hat und es ist für mich sehr wichtig, daß ich Feedback bekomme
Ich war am Tag der Veranstaltung selbst draußen auf der Strecke und es gab schon kleinere Aspekte (Streckenposten, DRK etc.) die ich nächstes Jahr anders lösen will.
Die Streckenteiler werden nächstes Jahr weniger kompliziert ausfallen, da wir die große Runde verlängern werden (Ist aber ziemlich schwierig, da das benutzte Revier recht klein ist und die Nutzung eines Nachbarreviers einen erheblich höheren Verwaltungsaufwand produziert (Genehmigungsbehörden wie Landespflege, Umweltschutz etc.)

Die Geschichte mit den Duschen und den Parkplätzen:
Das mit den Duschen kann vielleicht an  einen näheren Ort verlegt werden - ich werde hierzu im Nachgespräch mit der Stadt NW entsprechend Anregungen geben.
Parkplätze: Gut möglich, daß wir nächstes Jahr einen Busshuttle o.ä. organisieren können. Schaun mer mal ;-)

OK - Ich hoffe, daß hier noch viel konstruktive Kritik kommt, die ich bis zum nächsten Jahr zum Vorteil des Marathons in NW umsetzen kann.

Ach ja: auf die Riegel habe ich keinen Einfluß, werde es aber im Nachgespräch mit der STADA Radsportakademie ansprechen.

So long

Daniel Friederich - Streckenleitung NW


----------



## twb (18. August 2003)

habe am wochenende mein zweites rennen bestritten, habe zuvor auch in kirchzarten teilgenommen, fand ich super!. bin mit meiner performance in neustadt zwar sehr zufrieden, würde aber in neustadt kein zweites mal fahren. ich fand die strecke übertrieben für einen marathon in puncto single trails und technisch schwierigen teilstücken. ich hatte nur selten mal die gelegenheit zu überholen, nicht weil mit die power fehlte, nee - es war schlicht kein platz da. und der andere biker vor mir hat ja auch seine berechtigung, also warum soll ich ihn rüde attackieren ? fazit: wer auf eine gut plazierung aus ist und viel trainiert hat, kann bei dieser strecke sein stärken überhaupt nicht ausspielen, es sei denn, er benutzt seine ellenbogen und das möchte ich zumindest nicht. wer nicht schon am start vorne war (mit oder ohne ellenbogen), verschwand in irgendeiner warteschlange vor einer spitzkehre oder einem viel zu engen berauf/berab teilstück. 

kann mir jemand tips geben, welche marathons in der streckenführung so ausgelegt sind, wie dieser in kirchzarten ??? 

habe mich für furtwangen angemeldet, hat gemand erfahrung, ob diese strecke meinen erwartungen entspricht ??? 

bitte um feetback - würde mich freuen


----------



## klaus_winstel (18. August 2003)

Hallo, ich war in Neustadt, es war steinig und wurzelig - also erste Sahne! Eine der schönsten Strecken die ich jeh gefahren bin. Hoffentlich bleibt die Strecke im nächsten Jahr so!!! Noch schöner wär die Strecke mit dem Fully gewesen, aber auch mit dem Hardtail war sie gut fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigi0007 (18. August 2003)

Hallo!

Ich kann mich der Meinung meines Vorredners nur anschließen, die Strecke war wirklich GEIL!!! Mit der Ausschilderung hab ich keine Probleme gehabt und die Verpflegung war auch ok. Einzig das die Duschen ziemlich weit weg waren hat ein wenig genervt.
Aber ansonsten hat wirklich alles gepasst, Hut ab vor den Leuten die das (zum ersten mal) organisiert haben!

@twb:
Schau dir mal www.vulkanbike.de an, der könnte dir gefallen! Ist ziemlich viel Waldautobahn wie in Kirchzarten auch!


----------



## klaus_winstel (18. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DanielF _
> *Hallo erst mal ;-)
> 
> OK - Ich bin der Sack, der Euch diese Strecke eingebrockt hat und es ist für mich sehr wichtig, daß ich Feedback bekomme
> ...



Hallo Daniel.

erstmal Gratulation zur Streckenführung!!! Ist vmtl. gar nicht so leicht - in Bad Wildbad wurde die Strecke wohl aufgrund mangelnder Genehmigungen "entschärft".  Klar ist es auch einer solchen Strecke nicht einfach zu überholen - aber wer will schon ständig auf breiten Wegen fahren - dann ist es keine MTB-Marathon mehr - warum sollte dann jemand ne Federgabel oder gar ein Fully benutzen??? Und außerdem m it ein bisschen Geduld fand sich immer eine Stelle zum Überholen -  und es gabe auch jede Menge Teilnehmer die fair Platz gemacht haben , wenn sie bemerkt haben, daß jemand schnelleres hinterher fährt - alle Achtung!
Die Streckenführung ist zwar nicht ganz unproblematisch - und klar die einzelnen Distanzen vermischen sich recht schnell, wenn man mehrere "Runden" fährt aber es war recht gut beschildert und durchaus machbar! 

Die Organisation der Verpflegung fand ich (wie in Wildbad auch schon) nicht so geglückt, keine Trink-Flachen sondern nur Plastikflaschen, die nicht in den Halter passen und nicht mir einer Hand zu öffnen sind.  Weiterhin finde ich Getränke mit Kohlensäure auch nicht gerade optimal - welche Trinkflasche hält (nach dem Umfüllen) den Druck schon aus, noch dazu bei dieser Strecke!!! Und außerdem vertrag ich das bei so einer Anstrengung nicht allzu gut, und bin da vmtl. nicht der einzige. Die Stationen nicht allzu gut platziert (wer hält schon gerne am tiefsten Punkt an, wenn man mit Schwung ankommt und ein Anstieg bevorsteht?), das Personal ist auch nicht so richtig informiert und weiß nicht auf was es ankommt.
Hier sollten sich mal alle in Frammersbach eine Scheibe abschneiden, da war es perfekt! (2 Reihen Helfer, im leichten Anstieg und man bekommt schon von weitem die Info was es bei wem gibt).

Die Duschen waren wirklich etwas weit weg - aber es gibt schlimmeres. Die Organisation des Rennens selbst finde ich wichtiger


----------



## DanielF (18. August 2003)

OK

Zur Kenntniss genommen.
Es sieht so aus, daß ich für die Lang- und Mittelstrecke aus dem rel. kleinen Revier noch 10 KM rausschlagen werde, so daß es mit den Streckenteilern einfacher wird.
Hatte grad heut morgen schon Gespräch mit dem Förster.
Die Verpflegungsstellen sind so eine Geschichte, da wir ein wenig Infrastruktur drum herum benötigen (Wasser, Anfahrbarkeit etc.)
Das mit den 2 Reihen und den Getränken werde ich auf der Nachbesprechung ausdiskutieren lassen.

Danke mal fürs Feedback ;-)

Ach ja:

Am Samstag, 23.08 treffen wir uns 15.00 Karolinenstraße 99, Clubheim RSC Neustadt/W.(am Leibniz-Gymnasium) nochmals um die große Runde zu  fahren - wer Lust hat kommt vorbei ;-)


----------



## GroßerNagus (18. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von twb _
> *
> kann mir jemand tips geben, welche marathons in der streckenführung so ausgelegt sind, wie dieser in kirchzarten ???
> 
> ...



Furtwangen ist genau Deine Sache. Bin dort 2001 gefahrn. Ist wie KiZa.
Der Odenwald-Marathon ist auch von dieser Art. http://www.odenwald-bike-marathon.de/home/index.php
Ich will dafür auch keine Werbung machen. betätige einfach die Suchfunktion.

Sonst bin ich genau Deiner Meinung. 

@DanielF
Wie ich Dir schon vor Ort gesagt habe, halte ich Die Strecke nicht für Massen-Marathon-tauglich. Das scheint sich nach den Reaktionen auch zu bestätigen. Viele aus der Technik-Ecke sehn das anders, aber die meisten fanden es doch übertrieben schwer.

Find ich klasse, dass Du schon jetzt nach Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten schaust und die Anregungen hier bestimmt z.Teil brücksichtigen wirst. 
Viel Erfolg beim nächsten Mal


----------



## darkdesigner (18. August 2003)

Sorry Großer Nagus,

aber zu schwer war die Strecke nicht, ich glaube vielmehr das sehr viele Leute am Start waren, die es mit der Technik nicht so haben. Ich fahre ein Hardtail und wäre gerne auch die Singletrails uphill gefahren, aber oftmals haben da zehn, zwanzig Leute (nicht nur Frauen  Gruß an Christina) geschoben. Na und da hat dann keiner Platz gemacht... 
Es ist eben ein Rennen und keine Spazierfahrt, die Strecke muß selektiv sein und darf nicht nur aus Waldautobahn bestehen. Und eins ist doch wohl auch klar, bergab haben die Fullys auf so einem Terrain die Nase vorn, aber bergauf möchte ich dann die Sekunden eben wieder rausholen.
Also laßt die Strecke ruhig so, mir hat sie gefallen.

Grüße vom dd


----------



## Chekill (18. August 2003)

Hallo Daniel,

zunächst mal ein dickes Lob und Anerkennung allen denen, die bei der Organisation und Durchführung mitgewirkt haben.

Die Strecke fand ich super, mit der Einschränkung, dass man als Langstreckler 3 mal dieselbe Runde fährt und es insbesondere auf der 2. Runde relativ eng wurde bzw. kaum Überholmöglichkeiten gab wegen des Parallelverkehrs der kürzeren Distanzen. Dennoch der Singletrail-Anteil war einfach gigantisch und hat riesig Spass gemacht. Nicht ausmalen möchte ich mir allerdings die Sturzhäufigkeit bei Nässe, insofern konnte das Wetter nicht besser sein. Wahrscheinlich lässt sich das Fahrerfeld nur entzerren, wenn man zwischendrin öfters mal Fortwegpassagen einstreut und weitestgehend auf Wiederholungen verzichtet.

Die Verpflegung war akzeptabel. Sicherlich wären sportgeeignetere Energieriegel (Powerbar, Enervit o.ä.) und Gels wünschenswert. Gut war, dass die Riegel diesmal verpackt angeboten wurden. In Wildbad haben sich die ausgepackten Obladenriegel in meinem Trikot schon nach kürzester Zeit aufgelöst und sind zu einem klebrigen Breiklumpen mutiert. Die Getränke waren o.k.

Erstklassig ist das Sigma-Tool, welches wirklich nicht nur unnützer Nippes ist, sondern absolut brauchbar ist und sich äußerst positiv von Präsenten anderer Events abhebt.

Fazit: Ich werde wiederkommen!

PS: Wann/Wo gibt es Fotos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanielF (18. August 2003)

OK ;-)

Fotos:
wirs auf der Homepage von STADA Radsportakademie geben und ich habe heute morgen auch angeregt, daß auf der HP der Stadt NW was eingerichtet wird.
Ich poste hier wieder, wenn die Bilder online gehen.

Zur Strecke:
Ich werde versuchen, 10 KM noch zusätzlich auf einer Runde rauszuholen, damit die Entzerrung ein bissel besser wird.
Es ist schwierig, da ich in diesem Forstrevier fast schon jeden Weg drin habe (es gibt noch ein paar; aber die sind zum Teil unfahrbar, bzw. lassen sich nicht ohne Überkreuzungen oder Gegenverkehr einbauen ;-(

Genrell wollen wir eine anspruchvolle technische  Strecke bieten,  Autobahnrennen sind schon aufgrund der hier vorherrschenden Topographie nicht möglich.

Ich werde mich mit dem "Team FORST" intensiv über Möglichkeiten unterhalten, wie man das Überholen besser in den Griff bekommt, den Single Trail Anteil möchte ich aber bei ca. 30 % halten ;-)

Problematisch ist auch, daß wie hier direkt an einer Kernzone des Naturschutzes angrenzen (sogar ein Stück reinfahren) Trail am Stabenberg - dort wo es unten dann durch den Bach ging) sowie eine starke Nutzung durch die Wanderer (Pfälzer Waldverein etc.) stattfindet und diese mit insg. rund 10.000 Mitgliedern auch ne große Lobby haben...  da muß man vorsichtig ran ....

Wie gesagt: bitte weiter nicht mir Kritik sparen, damit ich und der Rest vom Team Euch nächstes Jahr einen noch attraktiveren Kurs anbieten können.

Daniel


----------



## carsten bresser (18. August 2003)

hi bikers,

streckenchef friedi (daniel f.) hat mich auf die seite aufmerksam gemacht, mußte ich mich natürlich direkt anmelden. ich hoffe, alles in allem hattet ihr spaß in neustadt. wir, die initiatoren, waren mega-aufgeregt vor diesem event. seit jahren fahre ich rennen, war aber noch nie in der organisation. ehrlich gesagt, auch nicht viel einfacher, als ein rennen zu fahren. auf jedenfall bin ich froh, dass wir die stadt endlich für den mtb-sport motivieren konnten und das es in den nächsten jahren auch weitergeht. allerdings müßen auch wir noch viel lernen!

bis dann, carsten


----------



## stefan haag (18. August 2003)

Hallo Carsten, Hallo Daniel,

zunächst mal Glückwunsch zu eurer gelungenen Veranstaltung. Ihr habt für die Region und insbesondere für unsere
schöne Pfälzer MTB-Welt ein weiteres Highlight
gezündet. Zusammen mit dem Gäsbockmarathon und dem City-Race in
Lambrecht wird die Region wohl zum MTB-
Paradies in dem man aufgrund der milden Temperaturen das ganze Jahr über hervorragend biken kann.
Ihr habt durch die Auswahl eurer Strecke gezeigt das sich die Pfalz mit allen anderen MTB Gebieten messen kann.
Aus meiner Sicht gibt es nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten die zu verbessern sind. Das sind zum einen die 400 Hm die mir auf der Mitteldistanz gefehlt haben .(nicht wirklich, sondern nur auf dem Höhenmesser) Mein VDO MC10 hat nur 1466 HM gemessen.    
Das zweite was ich schade finde ist, das Jugendliche unter 18 nur die Kurzdistanz fahren durften. Mein Sohn Steffen hat diese zwar gewonnen, wäre aber lieber die Mitteldistanz gefahren.
Das mit den Duschen ist zwar etwas umständlich gewesen, aber bestimmt in den Griff zu kriegen.

Eine Rüge muß ich  den Bikern erteilen die Ihre Trinkflaschen einfach in den Wald geschmissen haben, daß muß nicht sein!

Aber alles in allem eine gelungene Veranstaltung.

Viele Grüße von einem der zahlreich vertetenen Gäßbockbiker der IG Mountainbike Lambrechter Tal, die bestimmt
nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sind


----------



## klaus_winstel (19. August 2003)

Hallo Daniel und Carsten
also nochmal im Namen des ganzen Teams (team-woba.de) lasst die Strecke so wie sie ist (technisch gesehen), klar mußte mann ab und zu ein wenig langsam tun bevor man überholen konnte, aber letztendlich finden sich da auch Stellen. Auch meine Freundin die mitten im Gewimmel gefahren ist und bergab so manchesmal aufgehalten wurde, fand die Strecke super! Hab sie selten mit so einem Grinsen im Gesicht ins Ziel kommen sehen! Und so gefährlich fand ich sie auch nicht, sie ist zwar techn. anspruchsvoll, aber so richtig üble Stellen (extrem steil oder steinig) hat sie eigentlich nicht - konnte sie schließlich ohne größere Probleme mit dem Hartail fahren (wenn's mit dem Fully sicher auch noch mehr Spaß gemacht hätte). Ich denke, daß selbst bei Regen die Strecke noch einigermaßen fahrbar ist, da ja doch einiges an Sand auf der Strecke liegt, was bei Regen gar nicht so schlecht ist.

Auf so einer Strecke, wird nächstes Jahr sicher das ganze Team dabei sein!

P.S: Wieviel Prozent SingleTrail waren es denn dieses Jahr? Ich hoffe, daß die Reduzierung auf 30% nicht so stark ausfällt .


----------



## DanielF (19. August 2003)

OK
Ich hab hier mal ein paar Daten für Euch ;-)

17er Runde

Asphalt			      21,94%
Sandsteinpflaster       6,51%
Waldweg breit		17,94%
Waldweg normal	      15,09%
Single Trail einfach	22,69%
Single Trail mittel	 15,83%
Single Trail schwer     0,00%


52er Runde

Asphalt 11,27 %
Sandsteinpflaster 2,19%
Waldweg breit 33,90%
Waldweg normal 18,53%
Single Trail einfach 14,06%
Single Trail mittel 16,04%
Single Trail schwer 4,00%


90er Runde

Asphalt 8,75%
Sandsteinpflaster 1,27%
Waldweg breit 39,67%
Waldweg normal 18,45%
Single Trail einfach 11,82%
Single Trail mittel 15,44%
Single Trail schwer 4,62%

Wie man sieht, liegt der Trail-Anteil bei rund 30 % - und das ist auch gut so ;-)


----------



## DanielF (19. August 2003)

Zur Befahrbarkeit der Strecke bei Regen:

Es handelt sich bei dem Gebiet hauptsächlich um Trockensandsteingebirge mit rel. wenig Wasservorkommen (ja ja, ich weiß, der Bach war gemein ); die Wege sind so gewählt, daß sie auch bei Regen nicht zu Schlammpisten werden.

Der aufgewühlte sandige Untergrund läßt sich durch die extreme Trockenheit erklären - wir hatten in den vergangenen 3 Monaten vielleicht gerade mal 5 Liter Regen pro Quadratmeter - also so gut wie gar nix. 
Ich war ehrlich gesagt über die "Versandung" der Wege etwas überrascht.

Aber es scheint vielen Spaß gemacht zu haben.

Zur Region:
Wir wollen hier den Bike-Sport (MTB und auch Straße) weiter etablieren.
Ich hab z.B. den Spruch gehört ".... ich weiß jetzt, wo ich trainieren geh, an den Gardasee muß ich nicht mehr..."
Zugebenermaßen mit Sicherheit sehr euphorisch - aber immerhin.

Die Pfalz bietet sowohl für den MTBler als auch den Straßenfahrer unterschiedlichste Profile und Trainingsmöglichkeiten - nicht umsonst wohnen hier Fahrer wie Carsten und Karl Platt sowie sehr gute Straßenfahrer.

Ich kann jedem nur mal empfehlen sich das Bike zu schnappen und die südliche Weinstraße entlang zu fahren - bis ins Elsaß ist es auch nicht weit und die Cuisine - oh la la ;-)

DF

PS Höhenangaben

Ich habe die Berechnung mit einem Programm vorgenommen - es wäre nett, wenn der eine oder andere noch hier seine "VDO" oder "Simga" Daten posten würde


----------



## DanielF (19. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von stefan haag _
> *Hallo Carsten, Hallo Daniel,
> 
> Was ich schade finde ist, das Jugendliche unter 18 nur die Kurzdistanz fahren durften. Mein Sohn Steffen hat diese zwar gewonnen, wäre aber lieber die Mitteldistanz gefahren.
> ...



Die Festlegung der 18 Jahre erfolgte durch den Veranstalter STADA Radsportakademie - wir werden es ansprechen

Trinkflaschen im Wald
Ich hab mit 2 Mann am Sonntag danach knapp 8 Stunden lang im Wald aufgeräumt - ich denke mal, daß vielen die Flasche auch einfach durch die Trails rausgeflogen war - aber wir fanden auch Gels etc.
Also: bitte nächstes Jahr das Zeug ins Trikot oder bei den Verpflegungstellen abladen - je weniger wir wegräumen müssen und je weniger die Wanderer im Wald sich aufregen können, desto besser für uns alle!!!


----------



## Christina (19. August 2003)

Ich kann datentechnisch nur mit der Auswertung meines CM414 Alti dienen, und der sagt 87,75 km und 2310 hm! Ok, der Radumfang ist vielleicht einen Tick zu klein eingestellt, insoweit könnten es ein paar Meter mehr gewesen sein, aber mein Saarbrücker Trainingskollege hatte mehr oder weniger das gleiche auf dem Tacho, auch so um die 88 km. Der Messfehler ist natürlich auch für die Höhe zu beachten, ist ja logisch, dass das Rathaus in Neustadt bei Zielankunft wohl nicht 25 m höher lag als beim Start   Falls dir das .tur-File was bringt, schick ich's dir gerne per Mail.
Ich bitte übrigens darum, meinen ersten Beitrag nicht als Kritik am Streckendesign zu werten. Ich fand die Strecke schon gut, insbesondere downhill hat's richtig Spaß gemacht. Dass ich uphill den Jungs hinterher sehen musste, ist für mich eher als Trainingsmotivation fürs nächste Jahr zu verstehen   Man (oder frau) fühlt sich halt nur etwas doof, wenn von hinten die Racer auf der Mitteldistanz angeschossen kommen und du eigentlich ins Gebüsch springen müsstest, um sie vorbei zu lassen.
Grüße!


----------



## klaus_winstel (19. August 2003)

Hallo Daniel,

ist ja meine Rede, ich denke auch bei Regen ist die Strecke machbar - komisch den Bach hab ich gar nicht bemerkt (aber meine Freundin hat auch so was erwähnt); na auf jeden Fall gibts Strecken mit Wiesenabfahrten etc. die bei Regen extrem glatt werden, was ich in NW nicht glaube. Ansonsten muß ich wirklich mal wieder öfters in die Pfalz, hab da ja auch mit dem Biken angefangen (so in der Gegend um Landau. Wohne nun allerdings schon 10 Jahr am Rande des Schwarzwaldes. Nun ja meine Team-Kollegen hatten mir ja nicht geglaubt was für geile Trails es in der Pfalz gibt - das hat sich nun geändert. Mal sehn ob da nicht mal ein Trainingswochenende mit dem Team dring ist - Lust müßten sie nun schon haben!
Tja die Flaschen - manchen Haltern (oder bei ungünstigen Posistionen) geht das ruck-zuck, ich glaub nicht das das Absicht ist. Und gerade die an den Stationen gereichten Flaschen bleiben ja nicht allzu lange im Halter. Habe in Bad Wildbad 'ne Woche später noch randvolle Flaschen im Wald gefunden!
Ansonsten sollten wirklich alle Biker ihren Abfall wieder einstecken, sonst wirds bald aus sein mit den schönen Strecken!
Tja die Höhenangaben, bei allen mit denen ich bis jetzt gesprochen habe, warens auf der Mitteldistanz ca. 1450Hm und auf der Langdistanz ca. 2200-2300Hm, da fehlt zu den Angaben im Internet einiges. Ich könnte bei Interesse die Aufzeichnung des Ciclo HAC4 liefern - einfach kurz Bescheid geben.

Hallo Christina,

tja meiner Freundin gings genauso (auf der Mitteldistanz), die Kerls drücken sich bergauf (mit eben mehr Kraft) vorbei und bergab sind sie dann im Weg . Übrigens ins Gebüsch springen würde ich nicht, schließlich ist   bei ein wenig Rücksichtnahme beiderseits das ganze ohne Probleme zu lösen! Und wie schon erwähnt, mir haben mehrere Fahrer (wenn es für sie unproblematisch möglich war) super fair Platz gemacht - ansonsten war eben kurzzeitig Geduld gefragt.


----------



## DanielF (19. August 2003)

@ Christina und Klaus

Bitte die Daten an diese Adresse:
Mail 

Danke im voraus

DF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (21. August 2003)

(Christina, ich falle Dir hier nicht in den Rücken!)
Also ich fand die Strecke anspruchsvoll aber genial. Natürlich ist es hart, dreimal so eine Hass-Stelle fahren zu müssen wie z.B. diesen extrem sandigen Weg mit den vielen Büschen.
Das Problem mit dem Überholen/ Stau gibt es wohl überall, allerdings sehe ich in Neustadt wirklich ein Problem, wenn es mehr Teilnehmer werden. Am besten die Strecken trennen.
Der technische Anspruch hat mir total gefallen. Da wird es nicht langweilig. Und das Wort Marathon schliesst doch wohl schon ein, dass man am Ende platt ist (lauft mal einen!)
In einem anderen Forum hier wird erklärt, dass Marathon-Strecken eher auf breiten Wegen stattfinden ... . Nicht wirklich!
Die Verpflegung ist echt zu überdenken (die Riegel sind besser als nichts, die Bananen waren super, aber Kohlensäure bei einem Marathon ... Bäh!). Ich fand das Personal an den Verpflegungsstellen wirklich nett, genau wie die Streckenposten und die "Fans"/ Schaulustigen. 
Anders als auf dem Erbeskopf hatte man nicht das Gefühl, alleine im Wald zu stehen.
Die Motorrad-Fahrer allerdings waren Sch...... ! Vielleicht hat denen niemand erklärt, dass sie eine Aufgabe erfüllen und nicht nur Spass an sonst unzugänglichen Trails haben sollen. Genau wie Christina (siehe oben) gehöre ich zu den Frauen, und wir brauchen viel O2 am Berg, Kohlenmonoxid tut nicht!!! 
Toiletten, Duschen, Parkplätze sollten besser geplant sein.
Und bei der Siegerehrung eine Verlosung zu versprechen und dann kurzfristig abzublasen, weil keine Zeit mehr ...???
Preisgeld war cool. 
Vielleicht solltet Ihr bei der Strecke Euer Zeitlimit überdenken, weil zumindest bei den Frauen die vorderen Ränge eigentlich schon zu spät waren.
Ich komme wieder und Christina hoffentlich auch ;-).


----------



## darkdesigner (21. August 2003)

*LanzebrechfürMineralwasser*
Also ich steh überhaupt nicht auf "totes" Wasser, außerdem gibt die Kohlensäure erst richtig Dampf! Im Ernst, bei stillem Wasser wird mir schlecht!!!
Macht doch einfach halbe-halbe,
dd


----------



## DanielF (22. August 2003)

Zuerst einmal danke an Christina und Stefan wars glaub ich für die Zusendungen der TUR Files - mal sehen; werde schon damit was anfangen können ;-))

Zu den Getränken: wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war doch da dieses isotonische Zitronengeschmacksgetränk OHNE Kohlensäure - oder habe ich einen Blackout?

Aber es ist richtig, daß durch das gute Durchschütteln die Apfelschorlebomben leicht am Rahmen hochgehen ;-0

DF


----------



## DanielF (22. August 2003)

Es sind die ersten Bilder online auf:
http://www.bike-marathon-neustadt.de/bilder.htm

Na dann ;-)

DF


----------



## Rotwild 58 (25. August 2003)

Hallo Daniel,
auch ich möchte hier endlich mal meinen Senf zu der Veranstaltung abgeben. Ich bin die Mittelstrecke gefahren,für die mein Ciclomaster rund 1400HM ermittelt hat. 
Ein Kompliment an die Verantwortlichen und allen Helfern. Mir hat sowohl die Strecke als auch die Organisation sehr gut gefallen. Gut,da ich selbst aus Neustadt komme,war das Problem mit den Duschen für mich kein Thema.
Also ich werde im nächsten Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder dabei sein und hoffe auf eine ebenso gute Veranstaltung.
Gruß Volker


----------



## Chekill (26. August 2003)

Hallo Daniel,

gibt es außer den Fotos auf der Homepage noch weitere Bilder bzw. evtl. auch eine Möglichkeit solche zu beziehen?


----------



## DanielF (27. August 2003)

@ Chekill

Hallo - bis jetzt nur den einen Link - es sollten aber noch mehr Bilder kommen.
Ob es einen "Bestellservice" etc. geben wird ist mir nicht bekannt - glaube mal eher nicht ;-(

Ach ja: Armin Küstenbrück hat noch professionell Fotos gemacht - der findet sich auch im Web.

Gruß DF


----------



## GungHo (23. August 2004)

der Link zu den Bildern funktioniert bei mir nicht.

-----
Error No. 404: Not Found
Computer Plus

The information you requestet could not be found on this server:
/GBM/bilder.htm This error is usually caused by an old link or typing error.

Please check your request for typing errors and retry. 
-----

Den Marathon fand ich insgesamt ziemlich gut, hat Spaß gemacht da mit zu fahren. War ne anspruchsvolle, knackige Strecke. Es gab einmal ein 10m langes Steilstück, das war m.M. nach zu heftig. Sonst fand ichs ok, hätte die Strecke aber nicht unbedingt mit m HT fahren wollen. Die Motorradfahrer haben mit ihren Abgasen genervt, und die Stadtkapelle vor dem Rathaus war nicht grad so mein Geschmack. Die Nudeln waren etwas arg weich, da wären gute, knackigere Hartweizengriess Nudeln besser gewesen (gibts auch von Albgold). 

Die Problematik mit der Überholerei auf den Trails, Trails sind halt mal eigentlich nicht grad zum Überholen geeignet. Da hat ne Prise Geduld sicher nicht geschadet. Gut wärs aber schon, wenn sich die Strecken entzerren ließen, wobei da sicher Grenzen sind. Aber der Trailanteil ist ok (super !), allerdings sollten es nicht noch wesentlich mehr Teilnehmer werden, sonst sind Probleme vorprogrammiert.

keep up the good work


----------



## Blauer Sauser (23. August 2004)

Der link zu den Bildern geht deswegen nicht, weil du einen 1Jahre alten Tread rausgeholt hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GungHo (23. August 2004)

ja, f*ck, Du hast recht


----------

